# colnago world champion pista : legit? year?



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

delete thanks


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

I'd bet 90% that it's a repaint. Doesn't have a lot of the little touches that you'd see on a Colnago-painted Master...


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

yea im leaning toward a repaint as well.. i can see that alot of the details seemed washed out and alot of over spray or overpaint.... good thing ill probably send it to joe bell for a proper paint job.... 

how about the frames authenticity? stamped bottom bracket, diamond tubing and other colnago stamping leads me to believe that its a legit master...


----------



## Cyclingisalive (Jun 22, 2008)

have you contacted the US distributor? by giving the serial number it can be tracked.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

thedips said:


> can someone help me with this.. any experts can they tell me if this is a repaint? what year roughly could this date to? or any info on this frame
> all opintions help welcome! thanks!
> thanks...


Guaranteed 100% to be a repaint. Appears to be legit however.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

thanks again for the help...


----------

